# ha smesso /abbia smesso



## vallery

Ciao a tutti! 

Quale verbo debbo usare nella seguente frase:

_Sembra che appena ha smesso di giocare. 
_
_Sembra che appena abbia smesso di giocare. 

_Grazie mille!


----------



## fabinn

La seconda frase è corretta, però in questa forma: "Sembra che abbia appena smesso di giocare"


----------



## vallery

Grazie mille!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Valle.

Dato che alla fine della frase hai messo un punto, è da immaginare che si tratti d'una frase "indipendente". Se invece si trattasse d'una "dipendente" (o "secondaria"), potresti avere, a esempio, " Sembra che appena ha smesso di giocare abbia avuto un malore", dove diventa grammaticale la tua prima opzione e sgrammaticata la seconda.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## vallery

Ciao Giorgio! 

No, no è una frase indipendente, almeno credo... Riporto un paio di righe giusto per far capire: 

(...)Cammino lentamente fra le tombe, leggo i nomi sconosciuti. D'improvviso mi fermo. Dalla foto mi guarda una bambina, ha il viso simpatico, i capelli tagliati a caschetto, come andava di moda in quei anni. _Sembra che abbia appena smesso di giocare. _Sorride, guardando dritto nell'obbiettivo. Il fotografo l'ha immortalata così per i posteri. (...)


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

quegli anni (in questo caso è davanti a vocale).


----------



## vallery

Grazie Cosimo Piovasco! 
Provvedo subito a correggere. Ma, in questo caso, non è meglio - *a quegl'anni* invece di *in quegli anni*?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

per a/in non ci sono degli obblighi grammaticali. Puoi usarli alternativamente in base alle questioni eufonetiche (ossia di buon suono, di armonia). Per gli articoli e gli aggettivi/pronomi apostrofati davanti a vocale, posso dirti qual è la mia opinione, fermo restando che anche qui c'è molta libertà: se il termine suddetto incontra la sua stessa vocale terminale (gli ispettori) allora è normalmente possibile elidere (non lo fanno tutti, anzi troverai specialmente nella saggistica, ma non solo,  tanta gente che scrive usando molto poco gli apostrofi - ed è loro diritto - forse per rendere più chiaro l'insieme - almeno talvolta mi capita sia in saggistica sia in narrativa di usare meno apostrofi ove mi pare litighino troppo tra loro - o forse anche per questioni eufoniche, ma di questo riparleremo). 
Se invece come in questo caso la finale incontra sì una vocale, ma di altra natura, di solito non si consiglia di elidere (gl'attrezzi) ma di scrivere lo iato com'è. Da parte mia posso dire di non essere contrario a quest'elisioni in linea di principio, ma vanno usate con estrema cautela (pena, tra l'altro, anche un certo grado di comunicabilità da un lato e di espressione dall'altro.) Fanno poi notare alcuni, e non posso dar loro torto pienamente, che scrivendo "quegl'anni" o "gl'attrezzi" non pronunci gliattrezzi, ma pronunci glattrezzi, col gruppo gl di glottologia. (g palatale). 
Ti posso in oltre al massimo avvertire, considerata questa osservazione, che si può fare quest'elisione quando permane il suono dolce (quindi gl'esperimenti) ossia con i ed e ma non con u, o ed a.


----------



## Mia Bianchi

Ciao vallery! 
Riguardo al tuo primo quesito la forma corretta è questa:  "_Sembra che abbia appena smesso di giocare"
Riguardo al secondo quesito, penso sia più giusto dire "in quegli anni"

_


----------



## Mutti57

Per usare la preposizione *a *dovresti dire "a quell'epoca"


----------



## vallery

Grazie Cosimo Piovasco.
Grazie Mia Bianchi.





Mutti57 said:


> Per usare la preposizione *a *dovresti dire "a quell'epoca"



" a quel epoca" non lo trovo poetico, e poi parlando di epoche, mi sa di un qualcosa di molto vecchio...Ad esempio: 
Dalla foto mi guarda una bambina, ha il viso simpatico, i capelli tagliati a caschetto, come andava di moda* in quegli anni.* 
Dalla foto mi guarda una bambina, ha il viso simpatico, i capelli tagliati a caschetto, come andava di moda *in quella epoca.

*Mi sembra che la prima suoni meglio..

Grazie


----------



## Mia Bianchi

sì la prima suona meglio!


----------



## Necsus

Valery, riguardo a _gli_, personalmente ti consiglio di evitare qualunque elisione, a meno che tu non voglia trasmettere in qualche modo la sensazione di un testo datato o letterario. Nel caso, però, oggi sarebbe ipotizzabile solo prima della _i_. Questo è quanto detto da Serianni [IV,5] in proposito:
"_gli_ è ormai quasi sempre invariabile, anche davanti a parola cominciante per _i_: _gli Italiani_, meno comunemente _gl'Italiani_, e sempre _gli animi_, _gli Ebrei_, ecc".


----------



## vallery

Grazie mille Necsus
 
Ho scritto *in quelli anni*.


----------



## Necsus

Purtroppo non puoi, _quelli _in funzione di aggettivo dimostrativo è ancora più antiquato e direi che oggi è considerato errore. La forma corretta è _que*g*li_.


----------



## vallery

Necsus said:


> Purtroppo non puoi, _quelli _in funzione di aggettivo dimostrativo è ancora più antiquato e direi che oggi è considerato errore. La forma corretta è _que*g*li_.



Sì, sì, sì, ho sbagliato io, ma non era un vero sbaglio, era un erorre di battitura!!!! Vedi anche il mio post N 11. Non sono stata attenta. Ho scritto già *in quegli anni! *E non posso più correggere neppure se volessi.
Grazie ancora Necsus!


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, concordo sostanzialmente con quello che ha detto Necsus riguardo gli/gl'. Aggiungerei che, in particolari contesti, l'elisione da una maggiore velocità al testo. Considera che_ gli Italiani _ti permette di soffermarti più sulla separazione entro le due parole (fermo restando, prima di essere attaccato, che la pronuncia dev'essere non proprio doppia ma sempre più contratta) mentre _gl'Italiani_ ti da una maggiore idea di rapidità, di immediato passaggio alla parola seguente. 

Gli italiani sono un popolo europeo.
L'orgoglio degl'Italiani.


----------

